# How do make my cake doughnuts more fluffy and light?



## hellno187 (Oct 19, 2014)

I followed this basic recipe:


2 cups all-purpose flour

3/4 cup white sugar

2 teaspoons baking powder

1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg

1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1 teaspoon salt

3/4 cup milk


2 eggs, beaten

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

1 tablespoon shortening

1 cup confectioners' sugar

2 tablespoons hot water

1/2 teaspoon almond extract
However my doughnuts were thick compared to doughnut shop cake doughnuts.

Now I've read through hundreds of different recipes, and looked up as many cooking blogs on this subject as I could find with no luck.

What's the secret to fluffing up the dough? Any ideas?


----------



## lov2bake (Oct 21, 2014)

I came across a recipe http://bit.ly/1qXP45I that uses less sugar, less eggs, more liquid and slightly more butter than your recipe. I've been using this recipe for quite some time now, and the doughnuts come out fluffy and light every time. They are baked though, yet very tasty. Hope this helps.


----------



## hellno187 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks lov2bake, however I was looking for a cake doughnut recipe I should have specified cake doughnuts my bad. Changed my thread title, but thanks either way.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I am not a huge fan of Martha Stewart but had these at a brunch a few weeks ago and was impressed.

Yes the ingredient list is long and includes yeast but there is no waiting for it to rise.

The instructions are a bit fussy as well but IMO if you want great results sometimes ya just gotta work for them lol.

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Cake-Doughnuts-Martha-Stewart

mimi


----------



## lov2bake (Oct 21, 2014)

You’re welcome hellno187, and sorry I couldn’t help.


----------

